# Pending Job offer at Barakah Nuclear Plant near Ruwais, need advice...



## Talimore

Hello Everyone,

I have a pending job offer at the Barakah Nuclear Plant near Ruwais in the UAE. I need some advice. They did offer me a good salary, 3x meals a day, transportation and a place to stay (so basically no living expenses). I'm a little hesitant as I have never been to the UAE and I heard the laws can be very restrictive. I have three primary concerns.

My main concern is my wife. She wants to stay in America for at least the first year while I work at the new job and see if I like it, prior to her coming to join me. My main concern is contacting her while I'm there. Normally we would use Facebook Messenger to video chat with one another but I heard there are very restrictive laws regarding things like Facebook and Messenger. Is there a way for me to video chat with her while I'm there? 

My next concern is salary. They offered me a net USD salary but how does that work with taxes? Does anyone have experience with this? I know in the United States I still have to pay taxes in the United States on my income but do I also pay UAE taxes?

The contract they offered me is for 1 year with "automatic renewal" for up to 15 years. I'm concerned about Job Security and not being offered a renewal after a year. Does anyone have experience with this?

Can anyone expats working at Barakah Nuclear Plant and staying at Ruwais tell me a little about their experiences? Is there things to do around that area in your off time?

A BIG thanks to everyone in advance for any help and advice on the subject.


----------



## Thewinkingtiger

Hi

I would make sure whoever is offering you the job has actually secured a contract with NAWAH as there is a big issue going on with certain elements of Barakah Power Station.
RE tax - it is taxed at 0 percent - so you will just pay your US tax.
Facetime, skype whatsap etc doesn't work over here - but you can purchase a subscription to BOTIM (50aed per month) that works in the same way and allows you to make video calls. Your wife won't need to purchase.

I would really examine your employers position with the UAE before you make a commitment. if you need any further info - let me know.

Hope that helps


----------



## Andy3man

Hi all,
Just an Enquiries to see if anyone has just got their formal employment contract?
I had conditional offer a week ago which I accepted. Now in the security check phase and wondering does it take 3 weeks as quoted in email??

Also has anyone done the psychometric test - what’s involved?

Seems strange to get conditional offer before completing Pyscho test?

Thanks in advance


----------



## safety.abroad

Alright. Allow me to help. I have worked at Barakah for two years with Nawah. So I will help answer your questions.

First. There is nothing to worry about over here. The UAE is a great place to live and I have enjoyed every moment of it thus far.

Now to your questions. Your salary in the contract is USD but you will be paid in AED dirhams. You’ll have to sort out taxes for the US on your own sadly. But typically if you save 3,000-4,000 aed out of your salary each month, you will be fine.

Communicating to your wife. Facebook and Facebook messenger is still used widely over here, you will be using a lot of WhatsApp too so download that app. Instagram and all those social media outlets are still a thing. As far as videoing with your wife, you will be needing a cellular service provider, go with Etisalat. Through Etisalat you can get set up with a video chat app called BOTIM. That is what I use everyday to chat with my kids.

I’m on my phone and I can’t refer back to what else you asked so if you any other questions just hit me up. I’d be happy to chat via WhatsApp or Facebook messenger if you’d like as well, just send me a private message and we can chat.

Job security though, once you get here, there is plenty of work to be done. We are building the program and processes for the local Emiratis to take over, but there is still a LOT of work going on. We are only on Unit 1, and there are 3 more units coming up behind it that we will be focusing individually on.

As far as the psycho test (which I’m assuming you are talking about the MMPI) don’t sweat it. It’s not as hardlined here as it is in the states. I have even heard that they were doing away with it.

Little bit of advice though. Do not bring your US state of mind when you come over here working at the nuclear plant. There are different standards here then what you are use to. Not bad standards or lowers standards, just different.


----------



## Decky

Thanks safety.abroad for the informative post.
I too am waiting for the ‘green light’ to work at the Barakah Plant.
I am coming from Canada and my wife and kids (24,23 & 16 year olds) will be staying home outside Toronto.
I had the phone interview on July 9th.
Verbal job offer a week later.
Confirmation from Nawah, via my hiring company, 2 weeks ago.
Wondering what golf is available near Ruwais or any football etc.
Cheers.........


----------



## eaoconnor90

safety.abroad said:


> Alright. Allow me to help. I have worked at Barakah for two years with Nawah. So I will help answer your questions.
> 
> First. There is nothing to worry about over here. The UAE is a great place to live and I have enjoyed every moment of it thus far.
> 
> Now to your questions. Your salary in the contract is USD but you will be paid in AED dirhams. You’ll have to sort out taxes for the US on your own sadly. But typically if you save 3,000-4,000 aed out of your salary each month, you will be fine.
> 
> Communicating to your wife. Facebook and Facebook messenger is still used widely over here, you will be using a lot of WhatsApp too so download that app. Instagram and all those social media outlets are still a thing. As far as videoing with your wife, you will be needing a cellular service provider, go with Etisalat. Through Etisalat you can get set up with a video chat app called BOTIM. That is what I use everyday to chat with my kids.
> 
> I’m on my phone and I can’t refer back to what else you asked so if you any other questions just hit me up. I’d be happy to chat via WhatsApp or Facebook messenger if you’d like as well, just send me a private message and we can chat.
> 
> Job security though, once you get here, there is plenty of work to be done. We are building the program and processes for the local Emiratis to take over, but there is still a LOT of work going on. We are only on Unit 1, and there are 3 more units coming up behind it that we will be focusing individually on.
> 
> As far as the psycho test (which I’m assuming you are talking about the MMPI) don’t sweat it. It’s not as hardlined here as it is in the states. I have even heard that they were doing away with it.
> 
> Little bit of advice though. Do not bring your US state of mind when you come over here working at the nuclear plant. There are different standards here then what you are use to. Not bad standards or lowers standards, just different.


You seem to be knowledgeable about working at Barakah. My husband is looking into employment there beginning next summer - timing it when his current plant shuts down. How far in advance should be apply? We’d be starting in Ruwais due to his hopeful job.


----------



## GMoney123

Hello I am looking at a job at the Barakah nuclear station also. I am concerned about job security. Is there still long term employment opportunity for an expat?


----------

